# How Fishing Changed My Life



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Let me say this now, I am only 17. When I was "younger" I used to smoke weed, hang out with drug dealers, steal everything and wear baggy clothes. I came from a not so good neighborhood. I didn't care about anything in life. My grades were poor, barely passing by with D's. My plan was to drop out of High School when I got into 9th grade. Yes, all of this was even before High School. Everyone around me was a drunk or drug user, or both. I had nothing going for me in life, no influence at all. 

My Mom lost our house when I was around 13. She and my Sisters got into a shelter that only accepted females. I had to live with my Uncle for a winter. He never turned on the heat. I had to last a very cold Winter there with him. All we had to eat were potatoes, and the only thing to drink was his homemade wine. I had to take home schooling while living there with him. He refused to pay for internet service so I had to use very poor signaled library dial up that was extremely slow. It literally took over an hour for each assignment to load. I kind of gave up because of that. I failed 9th grade while there. It sucked for me then. 

The Summer of that year my Mom got us an apartment through AMHA right by a lake. The first day there I took a walk down by the lake. It was beautiful. I loved it and I just felt at home. I went down to the pier where people were fishing and out of nowhere I wanted to be doing what they were doing. It was like an instinct. I found a bobber and a hook in a tree, along with some old line. Found a stick on the ground which I tied it all too and dug up some worms. I started catching bluegills back to back. It just felt right. 

After about a month or so I met a kid my age. He was fishing with the same kind of stick fishing pole that I was. We became best friends. A nice old man one day saw us fishing together and gave us a couple old fishing poles. Mine had what I thought was kite string or yarn on it, I now know that it was braid. While fishing for bluegills off of a dock I snagged a big log. I reeled it all the way in and saw that it had snagged a lot of people before. I found what I thought was a red bobber with 2 "triple hooks" on it. I now know that it was a crankbait  

Having no knowledge of anything like that I put a maggot or worm on each hook point. I casted it out and waited about 5-10 minutes. Nothing was biting so I started reeling it back in. Right when I started reeling I felt something big jumped on my line. I fought this thing for a good 5 minutes, not knowing what it was. A man fishing on the dock yelled "That's a huge bass!!". He helped me unhook it. I had never heard of a bass before. Never knew there were any other kind of fish. I thought there were only bluegill to catch. 

Catching that bass was so overwhelming. I had a very high level of self satisfaction that I had never felt before. I actually had never had any satisfaction before that. It was definitely better then the weed that I used to smoke. After that I wanted to catch more and more bass. I caught many more bass that summer, after learning what they were. It truly gave me something to live for. 

Don't ask me how but that switched something on in my head. It made me want to make something of myself. I wanted to feel that same sense of satisfaction even when I wasn't fishing. 

Since we had got our own apartment, I went to Public School again. When school started I tried my hardest. I really wanted to make myself happy. I was doing good. One morning I woke up and had a very sharp pain in my groin. My Dad told my Mom it was growing pains and she let me stay home for the day. The next morning I knew something wasn't right. Something was very swollen and we went to the hospital. I had to get the left one removed. It caused my grades to drop for a little while but I eventually brought them back up, just in time. I didn't have great grades because of it, but I passed the 9th grade. It gave me the same satisfaction as catching that first bass. I knew I had to stay in High School. I knew I was better then I used to be. 

I also met my girlfriend while in 9th grade. We are still together. She makes me pretty happy. If I didn't want to do good in school, if I still smoked weed, we probably wouldn't be together. She probably would've never wanted to talk to me. I thank that one bass for that. It might seem far fetched but it's true. That one bass changed me a lot. 

In tenth grade I wanted to do better. I wanted to try for perfect attendance. I was doing good. I made it pretty far, until I had a sharp pain in my lower right stomach. I had to get my appendix removed. I stayed out a few days afterwards. To me it wasn't perfect attendance if I wasn't actually there, even if it was for a surgery. 

This year I am doing great. I'm in 11th grade. I have perfect attendance so far. We only have 29 days left and I think I can make it until the end, if I made it this far. My grades are great because of it. I have been on honor roll all year, even got a 4.0 for the 2nd grading period. I am in wood shop and I love it. I feel it is what I want to do for a career. I actually love going to school now. Feels just as good in school now as it does when I'm out fishing. It may be weird but true.

I am also going for class President. I hope I win. Wish me luck!

Sorry for the long story but this is a fishing website. Not looking for any sympathy, I just wanted to tell people how fishing changed my life. Every time I catch a bass it feels just as good as catching that first one. I hope to catch many more bass in my lifetime. Anyone else have a good story for why they love fishing? I'd love to read it. Thanks for your time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You must have just posted this when I logged on. Started reading it (with the intent to stop since was so long), but couldn't. (stop reading!) Great story, well presented " and sounds like you are on your way to a great life! And all on your own it seems! Give yourself a lot of credit -God knows you do deserve it! Glad you found something better to do with you time -and life! Kudos!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent story! Life tends to throw alot of obstacles our way but with the right attitude anything is possible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Some people dont understand the power of fishing,and the outdoors.you gave a great testiment to that power.you have found somthing you are good at,and can one day share this gift to somone else.I too overcame alot of obstacles through my childhood,being very sick and almost dying more then once. fishing was somthing to look foward to each season.since those times,i never take fishing,or life for granted.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great story! I'm glad you turned things around. I see this everyday at work and I wish more kids could do the same as you. Kudos to you! This is one of the biggest reasons I am so thankful I got my son into fishing and hunting. He doesn't see it now, but he will someday!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Absolutely great. Best to you. Shows your true heart to share this with us


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Great story dude! Kudo's to ya. I never woulda figured ya for a "kid" LOL. Keep on keepin' on and you'll do fine.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I am proud to call you my friend Joe! Life isn't easy, sometimes it really kicks you in the teeth, how the man handles it, says alot about the man!


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Great story young man I dont even know you but Im proud of ya for going a different path than the one you was on some day you may the next Bill dance or somebody just keep going down the right path and you will succeed


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a story but not neally as good as yours, I now have a pond and each year I buy a dozen or more Zebco 33 combos to give to young kids that come and fish. When I was about twelve a Zebco 33 was a reel I wanted really bad, my father agreed to pay half and the next day I mowed grass all over the neighborhood to earn my ten dollars. They sold for $19.99 then, now you can get them in a combo on sale for $15.00. I mostly fished in Linden Park for carp, although they did stock catfish on the 4th of July. I didn't really have a mentor for fishing or hunting just magazines, sports afield, outdoor life, argosy etc. I hope you keep your life on the path it is now, fishing may have been your inspiration but your heart is what is keeping you looking for a better life.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for having the guts to share with us. Keep on it man, and don't ever give up. I grew up poor as a kid too, and my mom and I had to fish just to have something to eat at times. You are on the right path.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great story Sykes! Overcoming hardships and earning your success through grit and determination.... it seems to me you have found these skills that were always there, but fishing has lead you to them. Proof that fishing is not always about how many or how big... its about what you learn along the way. I like how everything "fell" into your hands in your discovery of fishing.
And was glad to hear the old man helped you out with some gear. Good luck on class president! I also commend your courage for writing it all out. Heres how fishing(one of many ways) changed my life...
I'm 34 now... from age 21-28 i had a bad run with alcohol... i couldn't get enough. i realized i was an alcoholic a few years in. I got a DUI, that didn't stop me. It took a collision with a train to scare me enough(jumped out of a rolling truck moments before) to make the decision to give up alcohol.
I've always loved fishing since i was a kid, but in those first few months with no booze to fall back on, it kept me focused and collected on my goal... without fishing i don't know if i would have had the inner strength... and would pry be dead at the rate i was going. I know what AA preaches, but when it comes down to it, I was the one tipping back the bottle, and it was up to me to stop... so i kept fishing... haven't had a sip in 6 years. Thanks for the read Sykes... keep at it!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great story! my life has changed dramatically since I started fishing in 2007. Went from no fishing rod to having over 20 fishing rods and even a fishing boat in 5 years, and also removed alot of negative things in my life. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome, inspiring story. You're welcome to fish with me any day


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

No surprise here. Our best members are our youngest members. You guys/gals are the future of our sport. Take that pride you seem to have in what fishing has done for you and spread it to your peers. You've already learned to tell a great fish tale. Keep telling it to your friends.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Young man, I applaud you and your strength. You found your niche. Some people go a lifetime without finding their source. Never let it go. I wish I had the wisdom you have now when I was 17. 

Now go get that proverbial 10 lb bass!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone, it really means a lot.
Thanks for the stories leupy and buckzye11, can't wait for many more.
Fishing and the outdoors really are great. I'd rather be fishing then doing anything else. I daydream about fishing all the time. When I watch movies and there's a lake or a river I want to fish there. There's nothing better, to me. My girlfriend gets quite jealous sometimes. 
Today we had ACT testing, that's why I'm out of school early. Hopefully I did good. I have a feeling I did.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Inspiring story for sure!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Jsykes3, you might want to contact some of the schools around you to tell your success story to their student body. It might help others that are in the same situation you were in a couple years ago.............Mark


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great story JSykes. I'm sure with the effort you've put in the last couple of years, you will get a good score on the ACT. You got through a rough time and came out stronger for it. It is very true that if you teach a person to fish, they will never go hungry. I've never had to fish to eat, but I enjoy the fish more if I caught them myself. 

I think that hunting and fishing really teaches you to respect life and the struggle to live. That big bass you reeled in was fighting for its life. Once you got it in, you had a decision to make. Take it's life and take it home for the frying pan (or wall), or release it to fight another day. These decisions teach you life lessons that stay with you in other things you are doing. 

I grew up in the city as well, but my dad always fished and hunted and took me along. I might have fallen in with the wrong crowd too if I didn't have the outdoors. I remember my first "big" fish. We were fishing a little creek by a bridge. I had only caught some bluegills before this day, so when I got something bigger on there, I panicked and tried to give the pole to my dad to reel in! I was afraid the fish would pull me into the creek! He wouldn't take the reel, so I went back to fighting the fish and pulled in a 1.0lb sucker! It wasn't huge, but it was bigger than the gills I had caught before. Still have a picture of the 2 suckers I caught that day. Still go out fishing just for the chance of hooking a big one! 

I can attest to JSykes' woodworking skills. I just purchased a porch swing off of him a month ago that he built. It is very well constructed, and I plan on hanging it on the porch of my new house next month! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job young man.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

This is truly a great story. I am a senior in high school and I can owe it to fishing and baseball that I never fell in with the wrong crowd. You will do good, you have done things that many other teens wish they could do, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Keep up the good work dood.


----------



## kamodude (Mar 23, 2012)

Great story!!! Glad to hear you overcome some real tough times!!! My hats off to you!!! You are a real life winner and hero !!!!! I agree!!! Go to some other schools and tell them your story. You may be on the path for public speaking and be an encouragement to others!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Way to go kiddo! Good choices have a way of working out. Don't expect gravy from now on. You'll still get knocked down, but you now know that things can turn around in a hurry. Be true to yourself, your friends and family. Have a great season!--Tim


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks again everyone.
I don't know if I could be a public speaker.
I'm a little nervous over the speech I have to give to become class President. 
Maybe I can work on it. I would love to have that title but I'm fine if I'm not voted in. I'm just glad that I was eligible to actually run, and chose too. I know there are hardships in life and that I have to get over them. I just have to keep a positive attitude...........and fish as much as I can.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

JSykes3,
God has the best stuff...always has and always will. It's the simple things in life that will lead you though life's rough spots and get you to the other side. 

A very inspiring life story! 
Bowhunter57


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

God definitely had, and does have, a good plan for me.
I'm glad fishing led me away from the life I was getting into.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Dang!
Kids your age are not suppose to have life figured out yet or be able to do what you have accomplished at such a early part of your life!
You have found the key to success...If life knocks you down, pull yourself up and do the best you possible can, work hard, don't give in or give up, and you will be rewarded!

If you ever need ANYTHING or want to try something new for fishing....lures, line, etc, or just need to talk, PLEASE PM or contact me!
Just remember that you can also help your peers find their path!
God Bless! Brent


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

As I read your story, I expected to reach the end and see a credit to some famous author. You have a good eye for writing and composition.

I was a D student in high school and spent the next 6 years working as a laborer in steel related jobs from cleveland to pittsburgh. I qualified for financial aid and started taking classes at YSU. Of course I had to take all of my high school requirements over again, but it wasn't till then that I discovered I had a talent for math and applied calculus. It's such a pivotal point in a person's life when you finally tap into something hidden deep inside that you didn't even know existed. Up until then, I felt like I was just going through the motions taking up space on this earth. That was over 30 yrs ago. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! I am really glad I read your story and I am truly impressed by it! What a heartwarming story to know that you were able to overcome the obstacles that you did. The trials that you dealt with have certainly made you a stronger person. 

As others mentioned, I too admire you for being able to tell that story to everyone. I know you may think it was just behind the cover of a keyboard but it still took great courage to speak out. That shows a lot about you.

I wish you the best in whatever path you choose.

Our votes probably don't count but you would have mine for Prez.


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey man congrats sounds like you're turning out to be a pretty good kid. But now that you're about to be a senior it's time to start looking into colleges. I'm an avid fisherman and I graduate next month from college and the one thing I wished my college would of had was a fishing club to take that into consideration when picking out your school. But great story very well written.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome!! I talk to all the kids I see when I'm fishing, and try to help them with some of my knowledge. I can only hope that maybe one of them will be touched like fishing has touched your life! Keep up the great work you have a lot to proud of! Good luck on class president!!


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

It is our youth that will keep the tradition alive.. Great story and God Bless!!


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey J,

No, it wasn't too long ! Not when it's a very interesting read like yours !
For a young man, you've experienced alot already. As someone else said, I would not have guessed your only 17. 

Also, from past pics, you've posted would have never guessed you had troubled past, look like the all American kid having a great time.

J, Hardships have their benefits also, it's matured you much quicker than other youths your age. (can tell the difference between yourself and other posts by teens.) It's also taught you how to handle adversity and instilled a drive in you to do better for the rest of your life. I don't think we have to worry about u falling back into bad habits.

Yes, seems like you found your niche ! You were meant to fish. I know from past posts by you and your friend Rk, I always think, these guys are knowledgeable fisherman, they're always catching good numbers of Large and smallmouth bass !

Also, wanted to comment when u said for first time how it was really nice down at the lake. We all can relate to that. I just got back into fishing a couple years back, had bad car accident to lower back and got away from fishing, hunting, shooting trap & skeet and my passion for shooting pool.

When Wingfoot reopened two years back, I had to go back since this was first lake our dad took us to fishing.

Since I had been out of fishing for quite some time I took an old Fenwick rod and Mitchell 300 and sat on bank and caught some blue gill. That little blue gill triggered something and I went out and bought new equipment and now am fishing again. I just rememnber how much longer the day seemed sitting there peacefully fishing. Now, days, summers, fall, seem much longer due to fishing, it's like entering into different world once u get out on the lake and away from the city concrete !

It's always good to read posts like yours and other peoples in the past telling personal stories that relate to fishing. Very interesting reads and u get to see a different side of people that really pesonalizes this site.

I am sure at your school the way you have turned your life around has definitely set an example for other youths to see and hopefully influenced them.

Keep up the good work in life.

I'd wish u luck fishing, but u don't need any from the looks of the pic's you've posted in the past !


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Great inspiring story. 

What really hit me was someone's kindness, giving you a couple old rods....and how that helped change your life direction.

Simple kind acts by people... can mean the world to others.

Thank you.....best of luck.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

JSykes3,,,,,Your grammar,& depiction,are that of a more mature person,no kidding ,I thought, from you prior postings,that you were middle aged,,,truly your phrasings/choice of words are a much older type of descriptions,,if this is what you picked up from Public Schooling,,,,THEY ARE DOING,,AN A+ JOB!!! on teaching,& you are doing an A+ job of learning comprehension!!! KEEP IT UP Sykes!!! You will be able to deal with that is,,and don't think it won't,,,comes at you!! Keep on LEARNING YOUNG MAN!!! You are doin' fine!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Great story, J. And very well written. You've obviously applied the lessons from fishing (patience, discipline and creativity) to your studies etc. I echo everyone else's comments on here. When life throws you another knuckle ball (which it will no matter how hard you work) fall back on the lessons you've learned and the friends you've made. And most importantly, you NEVER quit. C'mon, "1 more cast..." 

My story - Dad introduced me to fishing about 4 yrs old. We lived in a small town in Wisconsin on Lake Superior. Scrounged change to buy night crawlers or minnows. Favorite memory is going out to pick night crawlers with a flashlight after it rained to save money. I even started selling them... By 10, my buddies and I were going out all day by ourselves catching smallmouth, bullhead, perch and the occasional pike. 

I struggled through major challenges in my 20s but the one constant was fishing. Still daydream about my weekend fishing plans today  No one in high school ever would have predicted it, but I graduated from Case Law School at 35. Goes to show you just never know what you're capable of until you try. Keep it up my friend and if you and any of your friends ever want to get out on Lake Erie for some walleye and steelhead (and it's cool with your mom!!) PM me.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Great story man! You should be very proud of your self. My brother in law lived a very similar life to yours. I have heard his stories of sleeping in someones dog house to get out of the rain at a young age. Unfortunatley he has fallen in with the wrong crowd. I tried to get him involved in the outdoors but he just never really took. He has been to juvy twice and jail once. He is now 22 and I pray that he wakes up and gets half the common sense you have at 17. If you are ever interested in an erie trip pm me and I will get you out there. Take care and keeoyour head on straight.


----------



## rklagstad (May 13, 2009)

We are proud of you Joe. Your like one of my kids now. Keep up the positive attitude and keep moving forward.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the offers guys! I would definitely love to fish Lake Erie for smallmouth, perch or walleye!  Never have caught a walleye, but have always wanted too. A friend and I went out for bass today. It's the same friend I met fishing with the stick pole. I got my first top water bass this year. I love fishing top waters and love the thrill of bass busting the surface, going after my lure. I was pretty happy. I yelled like Ike, haha. My heart is still pumping. Also got my friend on his first bass of the year. It was his first time out this year, so he had to catch one. He has had a troubled past also, I think that's why we are such good friends. I don't know if he is comfortable with me speaking of his life so I won't say anything. 

I have met a lot of good friends fishing, like rklagstad and FonteBassFishing. They are members here. Rklagstad I know will be a life-long friend. He is older than me and is like the older brother I never had. He sometimes even seems like a Dad. I have 3 sisters and have had to deal with their crap xD, if you know what I mean. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Dude thats a awesome story! And you need to get up Erie sometime bud. Its incredible Perch, Smallie, and Eye fishin. And bro. I know what you mean by sisters and all there crap. Haha


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I definitely agree, this is a great story. I'm about to turn 17, and i can say that fishing has been a great thing for me. It just helps you get away from things, and for me its almost like a stress reliever. Thanks again for the great story man, your setting a great example.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Outstanding story! I commend you for finding your "niche" and working so hard to improve what sounds like an unbelievably difficult home life. I am a teacher and to hear stories like yours always gives me hope and a positive outlook whenever I see a struggling student (or if I myself have hit a rut).

Remember folks, the state uses the motto of "take a kid fishing." You never know how it'll impact their life! You could end up changing their life and instilling a life-long passion!!

Congrats on the great progress, here's to continued success, both in the classroom and on the water!!!


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Remarkable story! Thanks so much for sharing. Since fishing has become such a passion for you, you may want to consider ways to share that passion with others by studying Natural Resource Management in college. The career paths are endless from working as a Park Ranger, Natural Resource Specialist, Fisheries Biologist, Ecologist, etc. Here's a YouTube video that gives a brief description of NRM jobs in the Corps of Engineers:





Good luck to you in the future, you've got a great start!

RangerJulie


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome story! I am going to have to share this  Congrats on finding the right path. God has a plan for everyone!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I never knew my story would get so many replies.
I would love to be a Park Ranger, Julie. I have thought about it quite a few times. It would be awesome to be able to be outside in nature all the time, and get payed for it.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Great story and I wish I was as smart as you at A young age. You may want to consider being A writer.Life has many up and downs.Stay positive you can do whatever you set your mind to.Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Great Story!!! I agree you should be some kind of writer.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

When I first started reading this I was skeptical. As I read on, the skepticism receded and amazement took its place.

It is nice to read about someone making a decision to change for the better. Such things are seemingly rare these days and the importance of the idea that we can _decide_ to change for the better cannot be overstated.

Like the others on this thread, I salute you. 

I hope you can key off of some of those on this thread who have talked about sharing what you've discovered with other people and do so while asking nothing in return. That is a form of grace we need more of in this world.

If you'd like to know how to build your own wooden baits, let me know. I promise it will most likely add a whole new layer of excitement to the journey.

Thanks for sharing what is the best story I've read in quite some time.

-Vince


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I never really thought about being a writer before. Writing has never really been my strong subject. It might just be what we are asked to write about for essays in school though, lol. 
Vc1111, I would love to make my own lures. I have carved out a few bodies on the bandsaw before but never bought all the hardware, like hooks and split rings. This winter I want to invest a little in it. I don't use cranks a lot though. I think it's because I mainly fish lakes with a lot of weeds, so I soft plastics or frogs a lot.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Great story or testimony or whatever you wanna call it. Fishing hasn't changed my life like that, I always had a good home life and my dad took me fishing when I was about 4 then I was hooked. I love going fishing with other people, or just fishing anywhere with anybody, but sometimes I like to just go and be by myself for a while. With school, sports, 6 siblings, and stuff with friends I am almost always around other people and I just like being off alone just doing my thing sometimes. Not that I don't like people, I just like being alone sometimes. But once again awesome story, it is nice to know that my favorite sport helps other people.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

JSykes, I hang out in the Tackle Making forum most of the time, so whenever you're ready drop in or send me a pm and I'll share whatever I can with you.


----------



## HeadHunter24 (Apr 3, 2011)

Great story man! keep up the good work and keep on fishin'!


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Very inspiring story to read! Fishing makes a huge impact on a lot of peoples lives but, I don't think as much as yours for the most part. I can relate to having the outdoors bringing you back from the sidewalk of the wrong path to take. If it wasn't for fishing and just anything outdoors I would have ended up being in prison by now I am sure of that. Around middle school I was hanging out with the wrong kind of people that were much older then me (I was around 13 and they were in their 20s) Now I have been fishing my entire life honestly ENTIRE life lol. Even when my Mother was 9 months pregnant she was fishing until about a week before I was born and by the summer before I even turned 1 (I was born in January) she was taking me with her. Back to the dark path I was on, my "friends" decided they needed money for something I don't even know what but, they took it upon themselves to break into my garage steal ALL mine and my Mothers fishing rods, tackle and every bit of our camping gear. Once I woke up and went to the garage to get my bike out I started panicking and went and told my Mother that we had been robbed. (I know it was them due to they were having a yard sale as I drove by with my Mother and they were selling MY BIKE!) After that day forward I kept my nose clean (for the most part kids will be kids after all) I never knew how much all my fishing gear meant to me until it was taken from me. To this day I do not have the collection I did back then, every Christmas, birthday, Easter and any holiday that you received presents I asked for fishing gear. So from the time I was 3 until 13, 10 years of collecting on numerous occasions gone because my "friends" decided they would steal from a kid to fill what they needed. Stories like yours really inspire me to see that someone (near my age, I am 22 now) has a passion for the outdoors rather then wanting to play video games all the time (don't get me wrong I love me some video games! lol) I am in Akron also, if you ever want to meet up and head out fishing for the day shoot me a PM.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Its funny when I read this because I actually started life as an avid fishermen and when I got to my teenage years gave it up for partying, girls, etc. Once I gave up partying and had a child on the way, I looked around and decided sitting on the couch and "hanging out" was pretty boring. So I went back to fishing and hunting, and pretty much picked up where I left off. 

When I first started back up I was quite the addict, like fishing 9 out of 10 days addicted. I told my wife I was making up for lost time, but she failed to see it that way.

Bottomline, good for you man. You're way ahead of where I was at your age. Learning to enjoy life and appreciating the simple successes is the best way to get where you want to be.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bass-Chad, that sucks that all of your fishing stuff was stolen. I would hate if it happened to me, especially since you'd been collecting it for 10 years! I don't know what I would do in that situation. Sure, I fish all the time, just let me know. 

Gills63, I do fish 9/10 days, lol. It's a hobby that turned into an addiction.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JSykes3, You have the gift of writing and expressing yourself. If you ever decide to be a writer, you can take your job with you anywhere (even fishing anywhere). Consider that option. 

One more thing, Your original post should be sent to outdoor and fishing magazines (actually any magazine) to be printed. Very inspirational! Scholarships are awarded for good grades and talent. You have it...please use it.

Good luck to you J.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well we voted yesterday for the class officers. Today we got the results and I wasn't voted in as Class President . It would've really looked good on my resume. I'm only a little bit upset over it. 
A friend at school was eligible for class office. He wasn't going to run but I convinced him to run for treasurer. He actually got voted in. I'm at least happy about that 
Hang_Loose, what magazines would you recommend? I have never been subscribed to any of them and don't know which one to write too. 
Thanks.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JSykes3, Try any outdoor magazine like Outdoor Life, Field & Stream or even Pond Boss Magazine.

One more...Readers Digest loves stories like yours. You may have to elaborate a little more more to make your story more than one or two pages but you've got the gift.
(I know Readers Digest pays for stories like yours & I would think other magazines would too).

Plus it would look great on your re'sume.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just an update since I last posted in this thread. I have since gotten an internship with the city of Akron as a utility worker. I work 4.5 hours in the morning and then go to school for a few hours in the afternoon. I'm driving now, since September. Doing pretty good in school, with a 4.0. Can't wait until the bass fishing season really starts this year!! Can't wait to feel a big bass on the end of my line.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job rooster. You Should be proud of yourself. It is all about choices You make. From an old man, always give the glory to GOD. If you ask He will make them for You.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Wow. Missed this first time around. Great story. You have a lot to be proud of. Keep up the hard work. It always pays off in the long run. Knowledge and experiences can never be taken away from you. If you ever catch a muskie you will probably end up as the Governor or Senator. lol Maybe we could make that happen this summer (catch a muskie not become Governor) if you are interested. I fish for them with baits made by VC1111 so it would give you a chance to see the very best as an inspiration to make your own.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, that would be awesome. I've caught a few small pike, but never a muskie. Definitely interested.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hey Rooster,

I say now pay attention boy, Well done boy, Congratulations boy.

Your friend 

Foghorn


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

leupy said:


> I have a story but not neally as good as yours, I now have a pond and each year I buy a dozen or more Zebco 33 combos to give to young kids that come and fish. When I was about twelve a Zebco 33 was a reel I wanted really bad, my father agreed to pay half and the next day I mowed grass all over the neighborhood to earn my ten dollars. They sold for $19.99 then, now you can get them in a combo on sale for $15.00. I mostly fished in Linden Park for carp, although they did stock catfish on the 4th of July. I didn't really have a mentor for fishing or hunting just magazines, sports afield, outdoor life, argosy etc. I hope you keep your life on the path it is now, fishing may have been your inspiration but your heart is what is keeping you looking for a better life.


I used to keep about 10 combos on the boat nib to get kids fishin. I gave alot out. Now when a single mom says we would go but no poles...problem solved


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

WOW, what an Incredible story. ( I joined ogf after the original thread and missed it) You should think of publishing it. I had a cousin in a situation similar to yours. He went from dropping out of highschool to completing his degree in Psych and is now looking at med school.

I hope that you continue in your successes and only rise to do great things. You're already a success in my eyes, and an inspiration to us all. Its been said that character is built through struggle, and overcoming obstacles. Regardless of your age, you've shown a monumental amount of maturity, and taken an adult's level of responsibility for your actions. You should be proud of what you have accomplished and the way that you've turned it around. Keep doing what you're doing, and leading by example ! 

By the way, any update on your run for class pres ? We're pullin for ya !!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks man. A few people have mentioned publishing it. 
I didn't get class president, but at least I tried, haha.


----------

